# Just found this site!



## LeAnne_And_BabyAbigail

I've been searching all evening and I've finally found a proper baby site! I am a single mother to a beautiful 16 week old girl and I would love to talk to other single mothers who could help me cope through all the emotional stuff that comes with being a single parent! :D [/list]


----------



## Imi

Hi leanne hun :D

Welcome to BabyAndBump!! im imogen, like yourself a singlemum to a gorgeous 5wk old lil girl .. maddie!

Feel free to Pm me anytime or MSN me :D

Glad you found us, it's great to have you!!

Look forward to chatting to you ..

Imi
xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi leanne, Welcome!


----------



## HB

Welcome to the site Leanne!!
Congrats on your baby girl!!

xox


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey hun im a single mummy if u need to tlk im always here :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Leanne x

Welcome hun & CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of you lil one \:D/ 

x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum hun xx


----------

